# Tornado from Texas



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Well I had some warning about the pedal but got blowed up by Tyson @TexaSmoke with a variety of extras in addition. I think we've all become well aware of his generous nature around here - this time he helped out a friend picking up this pedal and then knowing I like the vintage guitar stuff and soldering he gifted it to me to see if I could restore it to functional. It is a really cool old unit from the '70s and on top of that he sent a strap, strings, and a nice assortment of bodyguards on top of it all! Thanks again brother this really was a cool bomb and very much appreciated. Just remember no one is safe around here >

What is the one with the yellow sticker if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Glad you like it. Its just a Nicaraguan 2nd. Some think they are Oliva box pressed G, but who knows. I got 20 of them 3 months ago and I've tried one a month. Get better every time. Bury it and maybe it'll be treasure one day. 
Enjoy smoking a few on me while you tinker, professor. 

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Awesome hit @TexaSmoke!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

As always great hit

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

@TexaSmoke playing Santa Clause in July. Nicely done brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Nicely done Tyson!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Cigars and guitars! Excellent combo!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Incredibly thoughtful gift @TexaSmoke. @huffer33, what does a compressor do?


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

@Piper 
The definition above is spot on. It takes signal spikes from the guitar and compresses or "squishes" the signal to a more refined wave. 
A compressor is generally placed before all other effects in a signal chain. When recording, often a second compressor is also run last in line to compress the final sound. 
An electric guitar with or without compression is almost like hearing the difference between a cheap stereo and a high quality one. Much more pronounced and refined with added clarity.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Piper said:


> Incredibly thoughtful gift @TexaSmoke. @huffer33, what does a compressor do?


Good explanation above ^^

If you look down the page there is a good off/on compressor demo
https://www.mk-guitar.com/2008/10/0...r-compressor-did-mark-knopfler-really-use-it/


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

huffer33 said:


> Good explanation above ^^
> 
> If you look down the page there is a good off/on compressor demo
> https://www.mk-guitar.com/2008/10/0...r-compressor-did-mark-knopfler-really-use-it/


And a knopfler video as the cherry on top. Good choice, John.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nothing like smoking a good stick and soldering in unison! Nice hit @TexaSmoke. The cigar may fade soon but the pedal will be in the memory bank a long time! Way to go Tex.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

huffer33 said:


> Good explanation above ^^
> 
> If you look down the page there is a good off/on compressor demo
> https://www.mk-guitar.com/2008/10/0...r-compressor-did-mark-knopfler-really-use-it/


Very interesting demo although I have to admit the difference in sound with and without the compressor was pretty hard for me to detect. But then I have trouble picking out subtle flavors in cigars and pipe tobacco. The Hans and Franz accent coupled with the host's guitar virtuosity on Sultans of Swing put a smile on my face.

Thanks for the explanation gents.


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Excellent hit @TexaSmoke your kindness and generosity is far above most people your age. Being witness to many of your bombs has been a beautiful site to behold.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

The mad man from Texas strikes again !


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Pag#11 said:


> Excellent hit @TexaSmoke your kindness and generosity is far above most people your age. Being witness to many of your bombs has been a beautiful site to behold.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Thanks, Frankie. I really appreciate that. I enjoy gifting them as much or more than I enjoy smoking them.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Gotta look out for those Texas Twisters. Actually, they're more like dust devils (or whatever the heck you call them down there)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

MattT said:


> Gotta look out for those Texas Twisters. Actually, they're more like dust devils (or whatever the heck you call them down there)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


In my part we call them tornadoes, but being on the Gulf Coast the hurricanes are the biggest threat. I've been hit twice in the last 1o years.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> In my part we call them tornadoes, but being on the Gulf Coast the hurricanes are the biggest threat. I've been hit twice in the last 1o years.
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


I'm glad we don't have to deal with hurricanes to here in MI. Did you get any effects from Harvey? Stuff is brutal.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Yes, I got a few inches of water in my house. Could have been worse. I helped gut numerous houses. I only had to change floors and a bit of sheetrock. 
During Hurricane Ike a few years back, we were renting but lost all of our belongings. Everything we didn't have with us. 

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------

